# Sanremo 2020: Amadeus conduttore, firma vicina



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2019)

Stando a quanto scritto sul settimanale "Chi", *Amadeus *sarebbe vicinissimo alla conduzione del *Festival di Sanremo 2020*, giunto alla settantesima edizione, e manca solo la firma per ufficializzare il tutto. 

L'amato presentatore Rai, attualmente alla guida dei Soliti Ignoti (che batte sistematicamente negli ascolti Striscia La Notizia) e reduce dalla conduzione della seconda edizione del talent show Ora o Mai Più, dunque, sarebbe pronto a coronare quello che è da sempre il suo sogno. Inoltre, Amadeus condurrà da solo e sicuramente non in coppia con Carlo Conti, come si vociferava in precedenza.

Per quanto riguarda il direttore artistico, ci sono due opzioni in pole position: un'artista famoso a livello mondiale o un "vecchio leone" della kermesse. In ogni caso, *non ci sarà il Baglioni tris*.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Contento per Amadeus


----------



## 7vinte (10 Aprile 2019)

Ottimo!


----------



## Pit96 (10 Aprile 2019)

Meno male! 
Quest'anno l'ho seguito poco Sanremo, un po' per le ccanzoni che non mi piacevano e un po' perché dei mini concerti di Baglioni non ce la facevo più


----------

